# 4.48 update and EHDD



## surfinguru (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, it happened again! EVERY time my 622 has had the software pushes, my EHDD gets hosed. 4.48 was received on late last week and sure enough, when I go to the EHDD, it says I need to reformat the drive. At this point, I'm afraid to put anything of value on the EHDD.

Has / is anyone else experiencing these issues?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Surf,
Have you tried doing a power-cord reboot before reformatting the EHDD?
I've never lost anything on my EHDD's, but I have known the s/w not to recognize it, just after a upgrade push. A hard boot fixed it.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken Green said:


> Surf,
> Have you tried doing a power-cord reboot before reformatting the EHDD?
> I've never lost anything on my EHDD's, but I have known the s/w not to recognize it, just after a upgrade push. A hard boot fixed it.


Sorry Ken, do you mean power-cord (hard) reboot on the 622 or the EHDD?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes Sir.
FI...holding down the front-panel power button for 10sec is known as a "soft-reset." Unplugging, waiting 10 secs, and plugging the receiver back in, is known as a "hard-reset."
Similar to "restart" as opposed to "shut-down/start-up" of a PC.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually Cold Reboot.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Actually Cold Reboot.


Its technological definition is a "hard reboot," which is often times referred to as a "cold reboot.
They are actually "hard" and "soft," though often referred to as "cold" and "warm."
Simply put, a hard-reboot restarts the PC apart from the software running its normal shutdown processes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If we will go back to initial invention, then soft or hard reboot was related to send a signal to components to restart or remove power to restart. Those routes still different techniques, as soft reset not always restore default values of internal registers.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Right you are :lol: 

Anyway, Surf, if you haven't already, try unplugging and plugging back in your receiver after you receive an upgrade. Sometimes that cures some issues for me.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

But how do we do a lukewarm start????


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

surfinguru said:


> Has / is anyone else experiencing these issues?


So far I haven't experienced this issue. What brand and type of EHDD are you using?


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, did a hard re-boot and still says it needs to re-format. I go to reformat, and now it says "Format Failed." Pulled EHDD, connected to my PC to reformat and now my PC doesn't even recognize the drive. Maybe it's the drive itself at this point, but I gotta tell ya, I've got a real sour taste in my mouth at this point and have zero confidence that buying another EHDD isn't going to yield similar results next update.


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

well, without knowing what brand of drive, size, etc, it will be hard to help.

The WD My Book essential drives seem to be the most stable for this use. If you buy another drive without researching the threads here, you may end up with similar issues.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

mikehd said:


> well, without knowing what brand of drive, size, etc, it will be hard to help.
> 
> The WD My Book essential drives seem to be the most stable for this use. If you buy another drive without researching the threads here, you may end up with similar issues.


It will depend on the WD drive. I have a Maxtor 500 and it has never given a minute of problems. His problem sounds like he has an HDD that just isn't comunicating well with the 622 from day 1. My guess is he needs a warranty replacement for the unit. I hope he still is in warranty from his manufacturer.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 16, 2006)

mikehd said:


> well, without knowing what brand of drive, size, etc, it will be hard to help.


It' a Seagate Pushbutton Backup ST3500641CB-RK External 500GB Hard Drive.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 16, 2006)

In case this might help:

ViP 622 in Dual Mode

Software - L448RBDB-N
Bootstrap - 1710RBDB

Menu
Option 4
Manage device - 1
Msg 865 - needs to be reformatted
Msg 867 - are you sure?
Msg 869 - formatting
Msg 871- format failed

Since this is now the 4th time I've had to reformat, anyone think it's worth calling tech support and have them reauthorize the EHDD feature?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

surfinguru said:


> In case this might help:
> 
> ViP 622 in Dual Mode
> 
> ...


I can't speak for everyone, but I don't think it's a problem that can be solved by reauthorizing the feature.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Connect your drive to PC, format, do low-level diags, etc.
Be sure the HDD and a controller in the enclosure are OK.
I have bad one - those chineese USB to SATA/ATA controllers are crap.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 16, 2006)

@ P Smith, tried that already. No longer shows up in the disk manager, so I can't do anything to it. Although, strangely enough, it does show up in the "safely remove hardware" icon thingy yet remains inaccessible.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's USB controller show sigh of life. 

OK, get the disk out of the enclosure and connect it to your PC.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Did you try Tweak UI? http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

surfinguru said:


> Well, it happened again! EVERY time my 622 has had the software pushes, my EHDD gets hosed.


Wow, sure glad I never paid to beta test EHDD.

Only 6 days to go on my 18 month Vip622 contract. Then I'm mailing it back to DN and will switch back to my trusty 501. Never had problems with it like the 622.


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

Seems to me its the EHDD problem here.

How will your 501 do HD (unless you don't care about HD).

If it is the 622 isn't it under a repair warranty?


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 16, 2006)

solved the problem - so far I think - went with a 500G WD MyBook. No issues so far, but we haven't had any software updates since it was installed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well hope you are over the hump there surfinguru...


----------

